# Priestesses of Motherhood?



## GwenhwyfarRaven (Jun 20, 2016)

Hello!  I'm kinda new here, and I don't really do many forums, so I'm still working on how to start posts  ^^;;

In my fantasy WIP, the primary religion worships a Mother Goddess and a "Father" type of god sort of like a combination of Hades and Zeus.  There are two different temples or priesthoods that focus on one or the other creation god.

To my way of thinking, it would make sense if the priests or priestesses of the Mother of Life were actually encouraged to have sex, to kind of re-enact the story of creation and bring more life into the world (sort of the opposite of traditional priests/priestesses).

Does anyone know of a real culture or religion with a kind of sacred practice like this?  How would their children be treated in society?  Would adultery be tolerated if it was a part of this structure?  Would their children be considered illegitimate bastards, would they be raised or expected to join the temple themselves, or would they be generally accepted as legitimate children?

Any help is appreciated!  Thanks!


----------



## spectre (Jun 20, 2016)

Think Hinduism and the Kama-sutra, and historically at least, the indications of caste systems.

Sent from my LGLS675 using Tapatalk


----------



## skip.knox (Jun 20, 2016)

Try searching on "sacred prostitution" even though I realize that's not exactly what you are describing. Also check out this bibliography
"Sacred Prostitutes" by Johanna Stuckey


----------



## GwenhwyfarRaven (Jun 21, 2016)

Awesome directions!  Thanks!


----------



## Malik (Jun 21, 2016)

And for God's sake let us know when you publish that.


----------



## weechlo (Jun 28, 2016)

GwenhwyfarRaven said:


> Hello!  I'm kinda new here, and I don't really do many forums, so I'm still working on how to start posts  ^^;;
> 
> In my fantasy WIP, the primary religion worships a Mother Goddess and a "Father" type of god sort of like a combination of Hades and Zeus.  There are two different temples or priesthoods that focus on one or the other creation god.
> 
> ...



The sex thing is definitely a way to go. I'd also consider midwifery as a possible expression of faith with the priestesses of motherhood.


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie (Jun 29, 2016)

Maybe the kids could be raised by the priests/priestesses, and expected to train as and become priests/priestesses when they grow up?


----------



## X Equestris (Jun 30, 2016)

Temple prostitution was definitely a big thing in parts of the ancient world, so I think you'd be fine with this premise.  Considering the children would be the products of what that society would consider a sacred act/ act of worship, I think it would make sense for them to be treated the same as if not better than other children, though I imagine there might be a push for them to be priests/priestesses themselves.


----------

